# Lycaste ID please



## baodai (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello,
Can't figure out the name of this one, Can someone ID it? and do you have any for sale?






Thanks,
BD


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 17, 2013)

Lycaste angelae?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 17, 2013)

I can see why you'd want one! :drool::drool:
It could be angelae but it could be a hybrid as well.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2013)

it is nice


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 18, 2013)

Stunning!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## baodai (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you all
BD


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 19, 2013)

Lycaste Phoebe (brevispatha x macrobulbon) - a deciduous hybrid, if there are sharp spines at the top of the pseudobulb then this is a distinct possibility. This cross was made at Hoosier's Orchids in the USA sometime before 2008


----------

